# Hair Transplants > Hair Transplant Results By IAHRS Recommended Surgeons >  Dr KORAY ERDOGAN, ASMED Clinic - 2300 grafts FUE

## Koray Erdogan, MD

.
*ASMED SURGICAL MEDICAL CENTER
 Dr Koray Erdogan*







2300 grafts extracted by *titanium manual punch*, diameter 0.7 - 0.9 mm.

Incisions executed by: _custom made blades, lateral slit_




*BEFORE THE OPERATION*





















*OPERATION*



















*10 MONTHS*













.

----------

